# can you help me with this gaggia cubika plus stripping process ?



## ijwia (May 3, 2013)

took the lid of the top 2 small screws

took photograph and unplugged the wires to the boiler

loosened off the round nuts at the bottom and loosened the top bolts

turned the machine upside down to loosen the bolts and they fell out with another 4 nuts ooopss where the heck did they come from ?

i still cant get the boiler out of this machine can anyone step me through it, i'll post up some photos


----------



## ijwia (May 3, 2013)

im new to dismantling and fixing things myself

so how do you guys keep a note of what wires go where and stuff ? best way to do it ?

ive loosened the brass nut that attaches the steamer knob and pipe to the boiler but cant get it off the boiler does it not come off or do i need to remove the whole front knob mechanism to get it off

this probably is an easy job to you guys but im a novice and am finding this a bit daunting lol

the reason i am tryiing to get the boiler out is that i think that its clogged up with burnt milk and i want to clean it out

i posted a thread here last year about it and im missing it badly


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I label the spade terminal plugs with a fine marker pen.

Good luck!


----------



## drjones (Jan 6, 2014)

Best way I've found is to take lots and lots of digital pictures, from more angles than you think you'll need (learned that one the hard way).


----------

